# Literature on Surrogacy



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Could any body recommend a good book on Surrogacy. My sister has offered to be a surrogate for us. We would, being DP and I like to know more and maybe here some stories. I have brought so many books over the years. Some have been good some not so good. So if any body has read what they thought a good book on the subject could they let me know.

Many thanks

Jaybxx


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,
SUK have a very comprehensive guide to surrogacy, which is downloadable from their website www.surrogacyuk.org You could also post on their message board if you have any question, or need some support. There's usually someone around who can help.
Our daughter is an SUK baby, and was born through straight surrogacy in October 2006. We met our surrogate through SUK and are still good friends with her now.
It's brilliant your sister has offered to help you, and I wish you lots of luck with your journey.
EJJB
x 
/links


----------

